# 2nd Gen US Born P. Metallica!!!!



## HaploFool (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome news... best of luck to you!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 7, 2009)

w00t kelly i might have to buy one from you


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 7, 2009)

Best of luck to you Kelly....:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jeff_C (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats (and good luck), Swifty!

Here's his announcement: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1311402&postcount=8 and the thread:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=86945

And, since discussions are not allowed there I thought a congratulatory thread was warranted...

Jeff


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 8, 2009)

Kelly you Rock!!!!!!


----------



## _bob_ (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Kelly!!!!!!!!  

:clap: :drool::clap: :drool::clap: :drool::clap: :drool:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job Kelly!Awesome way to start the new year eh! 
-Chris


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 9, 2009)

Incredible job....congrats! :clap:


----------



## Mina (Jan 9, 2009)

That is so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats! Keep us updated!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Did everyone forget about this? Where are the updates!?!?!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 8, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> Did everyone forget about this? Where are the updates!?!?!


Slings take a while to get to the next stage...patience grasshoppa.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, what im talking about is the last update all we got was just the egg sack and he said he pulled it early and was going to rotate it himself. I was just looking for pictures of some P. mettalica eggs with legs  or first instar


----------



## matthias (Feb 8, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> Well, what im talking about is the last update all we got was just the egg sack and he said he pulled it early and was going to rotate it himself. I was just looking for pictures of some P. mettalica eggs with legs  or first instar


I'm sure once they are ready Swifty will let us all know.


----------



## jonnyquong (Feb 9, 2009)

*2nd Gen P. metallica*

Congrats!  :drool: I envy you! :drool: 
If there's a list, I want to be on it! Gotta have one of these beauties! :drool:


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome!  How exciting!!


----------



## Steven Valys (Feb 12, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> I was just looking for pictures of some P. mettalica eggs with legs  or first instar


Pics are up under the breeding section


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it would be nice of Kelly to post a little more information about breeding in the breeding section.  Its nice of him to post that his female laid a sac, but it doesn't really help prospective breeders of this species.  I do have to say congrats!


----------



## SPDRgod (Feb 13, 2009)

*beauties*

wanting some of these and am stoked you are having success with them
keep up the awesome work


----------



## olablane (Feb 13, 2009)

They are utterly amazing!!!! I WANT I WANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 13, 2009)

olablane said:


> They are utterly amazing!!!! I WANT I WANT!!!!!!!!!!


awesome!!! possibly one of my FAV Ts!!! cant wait till they get bigger!!


----------

